# Question about Instructors



## BillK (Feb 6, 2016)

I have been looking into Hapkido the past few days as there is a training center near by. I know there are a lot of "McDojos" out there, so I wanted to ask those that have been around Hapkido awhile about the validity of the place I am looking into. The place I am considering is A W New Hapkido in Ft. Wayne Indiana. Their head instructor is Anthony New 6th degree black belt. His instructor is Grand Master J. R. West. Anyone have any insight into Grand Master West or Master New? Thanks in advance. 
A W New Hapkido Academy


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 3, 2016)

JR West is a distinguished, tenured hapkidoist.  I've never heard anything bad about him.  I've attended one of his seminars and thought he was a tough-minded and excellent martial artist.  If I were looking to train in hapkido, I wouldn't hesitate to look into people that he trained.


----------

